# Dr. Rivet Spring/Summer 08



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Though the calendar indicated that the dog days of summer are not upon us....95/98 degrees in the shade with the three H's making the steam up feel like inside the cab 1:1 steam engine highballing. 

The day started off well and Ryan was testing one of three retrofitted engines. Here the Berkshire running successfully for Mike O after some tweaking: 









Another engine out of the shops was Alan's GS4. A second upgraded GS4 was also high balling on the rails (Dr. Rivet's GS4). Here is Nevada Bill (back east bringing us the heat) running one of 5 GS4's at the meet (in fact the thread should be entitled SP steam power): 









The combination of 5 GS4 and 3 cab forwards made this a SP powerhouse meet (with one exception- some outstanding Aster engines including the prototype S2). One of the three was an AC-12 of Alan's that Ryan has been improving. Paul Lator had "tuned" a CF and Dr. Rivet made a double head session also. 
Alan and Jeff prepared to have a session with the Cab Forward and 40 cars: 









On to the main line for the first of several successful runs: 









The cabforward ran for an hour session and performed to it's max level. 









An interesting session was when John brought out the Allie at the same time as the AC-12 was running. 









Gentleman, place your bids.... 









There were several doubleheaders out on the tracks. Tom and Hans with a impressive S2 and Berk combination. 









The PRR GG1 made easy the task of the J&M coaches: 









The Zephyr not only flashed bye but was faster than any wind we had that day (about 175 smph). 









Running in prototypical fashion as a consistent performer but sometimes not noticed: 








Aristocraft Mikado. 
For a change of pace there were other motive power to transport us through the history of railroading: 









So the day went on as we all anticipated dinner (pit beef) and the sun getting lower allowing for some cooling. 
Around 6 PM we heard "fireworks" then we saw fire works as the lighting, thunder, hail stones and copious amount of rain began to turning the meet into a "steam boat" fair with all things not tied down floating away... 

Ryan getting his "steam bath:" 









So, about one hour later it was time for the "BIG SHOW!" 
Cab forward back on the layout with a 15 foot plume: 









Worth the opportunity to see steam with a great visual affect: 


















The evening closed out with doubleheaded Cabforward's running at sunset with a great light show via Jeff:


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
Thanks for all the pictures, I never get tired of them and it saves me from work. 

We had the GS4 out, and a nice run with a Flying Scotsman on Saturday. 

It is still winter here, less than 60 degrees. 10 degrees below normal. 

But much better than at 50 degrees where the temperature has an effect on the running 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
Speaking of GS4; we had the GS4-GW going at a "aster clip" when all the sudden a derailment on the first car. The cars did the prototypical fold pattern of the first three prior to being able to stop the engine Thankfully only snapped two Kadee's and were able to get back on track. (4 of the 5 engines had the Watson combo levers-all performed well). 
Hope to post a video clip of the double headed CF with great plumes. 
Weather: Tomorrow 98-100 degrees with heat index well over 110 degrees(until this past weekend the weather had been seasonal). 
Glad you enjoyed the thread.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Video clip (more later):


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Wada Works Zephyr Video from this past weekend! Enjoy! 

Scott


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Great pictures and videos. Wish we could get some of that rain down south.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's some more from this past weekend. Hopefully I got the right description for each of the locomotives. If not, let me know and I'll correct the video. Enjoy! 




Scott


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles and Scott, 

Thanks for the great posts. I've got a few and will try to post tonight. 

And a special thank you to our great hosts, Dr. Rivet and Jo Ann! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Was that a 'one finger' salute ??? :>(*) 
Beautiful layout, pics and videos. 
What sort of run times are you getting with the Berkshire ? 
Someone posted a thread on RC'ing the Berk, it may be in the Archives..I can't seem to find it....anyone got a link to it ? 
If you did RC it are you using the Futaba RC ? 
Thx !


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Berk was RC with the Spektrum system. The running time was over an hour. Maybe Mike Oates will visit this thread and give you more on this setup. 
Here is a link by Robert 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/zephyra/berkshire radio control.ppsx


----------



## dcplasterer (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics Charles and Scott. The sunset, double headed cab forward video was awesome. 

Don


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles, 
Thx for the link ! 
Quick question..what is the purpose of the tiny 'thumb screw' on the removable roof ??? 
I removed the roof and the thumb screw as well as the teeeeeny tiny phillips head screw fell out.. 
took me an hour to find the phillips in the carpet....luckily it fell out at home and not in transit from the seller...


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, 

The little thumb screw is actually a locking device for the removable roof. It goes thicker diameter facing the footplate with a screw inserted from above. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures to add to the flavor: 



Scott assisted by Henry servicing the 175 MPH Zephyr: 











Dr. Rivet leaving the steaming bay: 











CFs double heading with Dr. Rivet leading the parade: 











Alan and Dr. Rivet take a stroll: 











After the rainstorm Saturday, with thanks to Jeff for the lights: 










It was a great visit. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan 
The double headed Cab forward run with Jim was remarkable given that it was acutally 1.5 engines given the "blow out" of the rear engine flex tube. Scott's view of the cab forward making the grade indicates the improvement resulting from the shop work that Ryan and Jeff have been doing. I hear that they have a concept for a new mechanical connection in the works!


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got back to NV./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Thank you all for a great weekend of steaming especially Jeff and Justin who provided me some toys to use. I hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles 
Re: GS4 Run 
I like prototypical even with the passenger car fold. As David Leech says, these cars are for running, not the shelf 

jim


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys 

It is an amazing reality check when your internet and phone go away for three days. Finally getting to see the stills that have been posted, the videos are out of the question with my "soda straw" connection. Based on Alan's pics at the end, there is proodf that I sometimes run at my own meet. 

A big thanks to Chuck Naeser, Jason Kovac, and Dan Stroka. They spent a lot of time helping to get the lawn work done so that the layout surroundings would look nice. I had folks running each weekend before the meet, so the track was in good shape already. I also appreciate evryone who braved the Saturday afternoon downpour that happened just as food was being served. We had rain, hail, and lots of thunder and lightening. Almost two inches of rain in 45 minutes. Charles was ready for a steam BOAT meet. 

We operated with crews this time, an engineer and conductor on every train. This kept more people involved, and more folks insuring that all the switches were aligned properly. I don't think we had any "rear enders" at this meet (for a change). I figured Jerry Reshew would get the "long distance" honors, coming from Diamondhead MS to Virginia, but Bill Megill showed up from Las Vegas, NV, a slightly longer walk. 

I was cutting grass last night and it looks like the stuff around the track may recover by our September meet. 

Cheers 

Dr Rivet


----------

